# Covid-19 numbers



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Came across this little piece about Covid-19 and congressial districts. Seems the 80/20 rule almost applies.  The regular news media, will not want to publicize this too much. After all it couldn't be THEIR fault. 

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/05/26/coronavirus-death-toll-is-heavily-concentrated-in-democratic-congressional-districts/

One part that I didn't like was how there apparently not a decline in the Republicans' districts yet.

Larry


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

☑ If Masks Work, Then Why are we Social distancing ❓

☑ If Social Distancing works, then Why are we wearing masks ❓

☑ If Masks & Social Distancing Work, Then Why Are Our Businesses Closed❓

☑ If We can Stand in Line in a Grocery Store, Then Why Can't We Stand in Line to Vote ❓

Because It's NOT about the Virus. ___IT NEVER WAS.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That’s the way it is here as well Larry, little enclaves of Democrat controlled towns and cities are hit hard....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uphayman said:


> ☑ If Masks Work, Then Why are we Social distancing ❓
> 
> ☑ If Social Distancing works, then Why are we wearing masks ❓
> 
> ...


Nope. Since we flattened the curve, it's become a fully politicized black swan.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

If your bored and need some quality reading time:

Executive Orders
What is an Executive Order?
What is an Executive Order?

The Michigan Constitution of 1963 vests the executive power of the state in the Governor. That power can be exercised formally by executive order. Executive orders may reorganize agencies within the executive branch of state government, reassign functions among executive branch agencies, create temporary agencies, establish an advisory body, commission, or task force, proclaim or end an emergency, or reduce expenditures authorized by appropriations. Once signed by the Governor, executive orders are filed with the Secretary of State, where the orders are sealed and retained by the Office of the Great Seal.

2020 EXECUTIVE ORDERS

Executive Order 2020-01
Executive Order 2020-04 - Declaration of State of Emergency (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-05 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-06 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-07 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-08 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-09 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-10 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-11 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-12 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-13 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-14 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-15 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-16 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-17 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-18 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-19 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-20 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-21 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-22 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-23 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-24 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-25 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-26 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-27 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-28 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-29 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-30 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-31 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-32 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-33 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-34 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-35 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-36 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-37 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-38 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-39 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-40 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-41 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-42 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-43 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-44 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-45 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-46 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-47 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-48 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-49 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-50 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-51 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-52 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-53 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-54 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-55 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-56 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-57 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-58 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-59 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-60 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-61 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-62 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-63 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-64 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-65 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-66 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-67 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-68 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-69 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-70 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-71 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-72 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-73 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-74 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-75 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-76 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-77 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-78 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-79 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-80 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-81 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-82 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-83 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-84 (COVID-19) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-85 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-86 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-87 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-88 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-89 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-90 (COVID-19)
Executive Order 2020-91 (COVID-19) (May 18, 2020) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-92 (COVID-19) (May 18, 2020) - Rescinded
Executive Order 2020-93 (COVID-19) (May 20, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-94 (May 19, 2020) - Declaration of State of Emergency
Executive Order 2020-95 (COVID-19) (May 21, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-96 (COVID-19) (May 21, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-97 (COVID-19) (May 21, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-98 (May 22, 2020) - Declaration of State of Emergency
Executive Order 2020-99 (COVID-19) - Declaration of State of Emergency (May 22, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-100 (COVID-19) (May 22, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-101 (COVID-19) (May 22, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-102 (COVID-19) (May 22, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-103 (COVID-19) (May 22, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-104 (COVID-19) (May 26, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-105 (May 26, 2020) - Declaration of State of Emergency
Executive Order 2020-106 (COVID-19) (May 28, 2020)
Executive Order 2020-107 (May 29, 2020)

Stay as far away from this sorry state as you can........PURE MICHIGAN !!!!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a reminder: Socialism leads to Communism.

How do you create a Socialist State? There are eight levels of control:

1) Healthcare - Control healthcare and you control the people

2) Poverty - Increase the poverty level as high as possible, poor people are easier to control and will not fight back if you are providing everything for them.

3) Debt - Increase the debt to an unsustainable level. That way you are able to increase taxes, and this will produce more poverty.

4) Gun Control - Remove the ability to defend themselves from the government . That way you are able to create a police state.

5) Welfare - Take control of every aspect (food, housing, income) of their lives because that will make them fully dependent on the government.

6) Education - Take control of what people read, listen to and take control of what children learn in school.

7) Religion - Remove the belief in God from the government and schools because the people need to believe in ONLY the government knowing what is best for the people.

8) Class Warfare - Divide the people into the wealthy and the poor. Eliminate the middle class. This will cause more discontent and it will be easier to tax the rich with the support of the poor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well on the way....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We no longer are under tyrannical dictatorship of fraulein Gretchen........191 executive orders just got the rug pulled out. Michigan's residents now await her revenge.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/10/02/michigan-supreme-court-strikes-down-gretchen-whitmers-emergency-powers/5863340002/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome for you guys Up! Folks get involved, get your family and friends involved......elections matter!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2701250656857015


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2701250656857015


Delusional.....


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Gretchen has assumed the role of "God". Lord help us.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Well Kentucky's is #2 in the video. He gave us new rules today.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Uphayman said:


> Gretchen has assumed the role of "God". Lord help us.


She ain't the only one....power corrupts, pathetic isn't it. Funny how it's just Democrat controlled states/cities....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a shame what GA has for a Secretary of State and Governor.

Both these clowns just sit on their hands while massive cheating going on right under their noses. I could see democrats doing that, but republicans who do nothing???

RINOs and never Trumpers just as bad as democrats


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uphayman said:


> Gretchen has assumed the role of "God". Lord help us.


The end game is to get rid of any traditions that are uniquely American, like Thanksgiving and Christian, like Christmas. They hate the whole notion of American exceptionalism. 
Just look at the 2 companies that came up with Covid vaccines in less than a year. Both American companies working under the best system in the world- Capitalism. Ain't no communist country coming up with a vaccine.

Putting small business people like us out of business is another goal. We are too independent and we don't pay enough taxes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

There is nothing “uniquely American” about being a Christian.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> There is nothing "uniquely American" about being a Christian.....


 I didn't say there was. I said "uniquely American, like Thanksgiving and Christian (without saying uniquely American) like Christmas"

Relax, pup. Too much coffee makin you yap a lot.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You should run for office......your language is perfect, talking out of both sides, like a Pa Democrat.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> You should run for office......your language is perfect, talking out of both sides, like a Pa Democrat.


I can understand your anger, pup.

Lets hope we get our states turned around and red again, like they were.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Is there any possible correlation between the 'gatherings' that occur around the election perhaps. You know where they gather to either celebrate or protest the outcome. Na, I'm probably thinking all wrong (again). 

Larry


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> It's a shame what GA has for a Secretary of State and Governor.


Unfortunately, I have to agree with you.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I didn't say there was. I said "uniquely American, like Thanksgiving and Christian (without saying uniquely American) like Christmas"
> 
> Relax, pup. Too much coffee makin you yap a lot.


You need to read a book or two. I can think of about 15 countries that celebrate a "Thanksgiving" Not all on the third Thursday of November but Thanksgiving nonetheless.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> You should run for office......your language is perfect, talking out of both sides, like a Pa Democrat.


Some days I wonder if he can ride a bike backwards as much as he backpedals....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Was going to post link to an article in our local paper that I read yesterday. Today it seems to have "disappeared"

The jist of it was a local family was upset that their family member, a Korean War vet, was being counted as a covid victim. He had a series of heart attacks and when admitted to hospital tested positive for covid. Passed away shortly after. Family feels that he died of heart failure and should be treated as such and not covid.

Would like to see more of these stories and makes one wonder how inflated these numbers are. I believe the only deaths that should really be counted are healthy individuals that did not survive. If there are underlying issues especially severe ones you can't claim covid. I've seen obituaries stating died of covid but have never seen one that claimed died of the flu.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Was a article in yesterdays paper about guy dieing of Covid.It went on to state that he wore a mask religously.Wouldnt go in a store if more then 10 cars.Used hand sanitizer when got back to car.Basically did everything thats been told to us to keep from getting it.Well he got it anyway.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The question is why aren't masks, testing, distancing, deep cleaning, and isolation working in nursing homes? You can rest assured there is absolute compliance with ALL the rules in nursing homes.

Ralph

https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-illinois-covid-nursing-home-surge-20201121-m3vhbanbwfa4fh52meflpuaxim-story.html?fbclid=IwAR0eNEBaKEGzYWBSBkPTUtU3BtpGEennucLgHoJiYEF3iG_nP12Uq-o1hHg


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have an aunt and an uncle that had tested positive for covid. Both positive testing's were completely unrelated. They were both not given anything, and were told to go home and just drink plenty fluids. Something like this really makes one wonder what is going on.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And we need to be fearful of this virus....so much so that we should "shelter in place" "keep distance" "wear face diapers" only "essential workers" .....it's hard to believe what has happened and it shows you the power of the press. This is such a tragedy that has been perpetrated on the entire human race. No doubt it's a very serious disease for many, but at this point we have more people dying from ancillary problems related to the "lockdown" that has been instituted by Democrat and Republican mayors, governors and elected officials. The "we know better than you" attitude prevails....I remember when the Doc said: pandemics do not occur because of asymptomatic infections....so why are we asked to wear these diapers on our face? 
I delivered hay to a heavy Democrat town the other day....probably 4 red lights....had two of those big LED boards like the DOT has that read " Covid 19 is still here.....shelter in place, keep 6 feet apart, masks required"....contrast to our town, it's purty much business as usual, a few places don't have inside dining but most do.....


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I tested positive 3 weeks ago I had a low fever 99.3 and a bad headache my hands felt like I had carpal tunnel. Next day I was fine back at work spent 2 weeks quarantined which was nice meaning I didn't have to see anyone.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It really is amazing how stupid people really are isn’t it.......had a lady tell me the other day that she needed to get some more medicine put in her glasses, her eyes done went and changed...(she wasn’t being facetious)


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Jeeze Upman, I was thinking of going up north to see a buddy tomorrow, but now that i know it's everywhere, I'm scared with all those Jack Pines around my buddy's cabin. 

Na, I think I might just go anyhow, his brother and I made the trip up there every year for last 20+ years. Now, his brother is no longer with us, it's going to be a 'for old time's sake' trip for me. 

Larry


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks to President Trump and our newest Supreme Court Justice, In a 5-4 ruling, the US Supreme Court sided with religious organizations in a dispute over Covid-19 restrictions put in place by New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo limiting the number of people attending religious services.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Briefly: Dr. Roger Hodkinson, Chairman of the Royal College of Physicians and Surgeons committee in Ottawa, CEO of a large private medical laboratory in Edmonton, Alberta and Chairman of a Medical Biotechnology company SELLING THE COVID-19 TEST:.

"There is utterly unfounded public hysteria driven by the media and politicians. This is the biggest hoax ever perpetrated on an unsuspected public. There is absolutely nothing that can be done to contain this virus. This is nothing more than a bad flu season. It's politics playing medicine and that's a very dangerous game. There is no action needed&#8230;.Masks are utterly useless. There is no evidence whatsoever they are even effective. It is utterly ridiculous seeing these unfortunate, uneducated people walking around like lemmings obeying without any evidence. Social distancing is also useless&#8230;.. Positive testing results do NOT indicate clinical infection. It is simply driving public hysteria and ALL testing should STOP immediately&#8230;.using the province's own statistics the risk of death under 65 is 1 in 300,000. The scale of the response is utterly ridiculous&#8230;all kinds of business closures, suicides &#8230;. you're being led down the garden path."

Here is his full audio.






Ralph


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

The gift that keeps on giving.......

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/12/07/gretchen-whitmer-extends-michigan-lockdown-by-12-days/

And just when you're looking forward to the holidays.......

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/12/07/nolte-michigan-ag-dana-nessel-launches-2020s-war-christmas/

Again I warn, stay as far away as you can from this god forsaken state.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Crazy....absolutely insane


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uphayman said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.......
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/12/07/gretchen-whitmer-extends-michigan-lockdown-by-12-days/
> 
> ...


Maybe those 2 Michigan chicks oughta get a room


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

My guess?

If the election fix holds up and Biden is sworn in as president, this pandemic will blow over by Spring. Everyone will be lining up to be injected by a "God only knows" vaccine, they will stop testing everytime you show up at an Urgent Care with a sniffle, the numbers will go down, the Dimocrats will force another Covid spending spree through Congress, and they will move on to the next "crisis".

"See, we told you President Harris would fix "Trump's Virus". Now, on to amnesty for the illegals...." {{{Sigh}}}


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> My guess?
> 
> If the election fix holds up and Biden is sworn in as president, this pandemic will blow over by Spring. Everyone will be lining up to be injected by a "God only knows" vaccine, they will stop testing everytime you show up at an Urgent Care with a sniffle, the numbers will go down, the Dimocrats will force another Covid spending spree through Congress, and they will move on to the next "crisis".
> 
> "See, we told you President Harris would fix "Trump's Virus". Now, on to amnesty for the illegals...." {{{Sigh}}}


Put the wall up, then take the wall down......

Covid virus is the panacea of the blue state and big city liberals. These "relief packages" include billions, if not trillions, to bale out the bankrupt cities and blue states.
All the flyover people get a $1500 check, but the blue states and cities is where the BIG taxpayer funded bailouts are going. 
Pelosi was pushing for ~2 trillion.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

https://www.theblaze.com/news/whitmer-santa-michigan-children-grandparents-christmas

Pathetic


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Massachusetts inmates, all of them-rapists, murderers, etc. being vaccinated before senior citizens.


----------

